# Toros Trade Mohammed Abukar for Dwayne Jones



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Toros announced today the first trade of the 2008-09 season with Mohammed Abukar going to the Idaho Stampede for Dwayne Jones. Jones, a 6-10, 250 pound forward/center attended St. Joseph's and was named Atlantic 10 Defensive Player of the Year and All-Defensive team in 2004-05. Jones has seen time in the NBA with the Celtics (2005-06), Cavaliers (2006-2008), and Bobcats (2008). Jones' first introduction to the D-League was in 2005 with the Florida Flame, and then again in 2007 when assigned to the Albuquerque Thunderbirds where he posted a game high eight blocks against the Idaho Stampede. Jones played briefly in the Turkish League and then signed with the Iowa Energy in January, 2009. He was traded to the Idaho Stampede. 
Jones will join the Toros Sunday afternoon when they take on the Colorado 14ers at 3:00p.m. at the Austin Convention Center. Jones will again face John Lucas, who was recently acquired by the 14ers. Lucas, as an OSU Cowboy hit a 3-pointer against St. Joseph's at the buzzer, ending St. Joseph's undefeated regular season and possible trip to the NCAA Tournament Final Four. 
For tickets to the Sunday matchup, visit austintoros.com.


----------

